
Multithreading in PHP - caffeinewriter
http://www.sanjeevshrestha.com.np/2009/05/multithreading-in-php/
======
CornishPasty
Make it stop! What is proposed here is not multithreading! Just use Thread[1],
or a multithreaded language. And for the love of god if you do ever use this,
escape[2] your shell arguments!

[1] <http://prototype.php.net/manual/en/book.pthreads.php>

[2]
[http://prototype.php.net/manual/en/function.escapeshellarg.p...](http://prototype.php.net/manual/en/function.escapeshellarg.php)

------
Socketubs
Please stop it.

<http://docs.python.org/2/library/threading.html>

------
blibble
it's like a really really really expensive version of fork()!

